# Where Do Tropheus Spawn?



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Do Tropheus need a flat surface to spawn on or will they spawn on gravel or most anywhere?


----------



## DocAl (Jan 23, 2008)

Tropheus will spawn on the tank bottom, gravel, a flat rock or a slanted flat rock. My Kalambo colony had a dominant male that preferred a slightly tilted flat rock, a slate roofing tile. This act may be male specific, with different males preferring different substrates but I never really paid attention as to preferences.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

They usually pick a place, dominant males that is, and females join them. It can be in a corner of a tank, under some rocks, or on a flattened surface. The dominant males will pick up their spots and interested females will join them.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

My Ikola male uses a small cave under some rocks and will clear sand there down to the glass before enticing his ladies in for lurve. I am thinking of adding a flat stone for him.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

It is bizzarre what areas they may pick, I have seen either a flat piece, slanted piece, bar bottom glass, and even a vertical rock face.

It is wherever the male can best secure a area really. I have seen them do it in caves as well, and even make pits.

The male picks the spot.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

They will even spawn on the glass walls (if thats all the male of the females choice can secure) or on the glass bottom in tanks with no substrate. I think the females prefer a male that can secure a flat level rock though, if there is one.


----------

